# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  تقسیم بار بروی سرور های مختلف

## nafasak

یک سایت بزرگ رو در نظر بگیرید با کاربران بسیار زیاد.
مثلا همه از طریق یک لینک یک رکورد رو میخوان در یک جدول درج کنن.
حالا چه اتفاقی می افته؟ سمت سرور چطور میشه؟؟ 
اینکه چطور چند سرور مختلف ست میکنن که تمام این درخواست ها بین این سرورها تقسیم بشه بعد همگی در یگ دیتابیس واحد ثبت بشه و ....

لطفا هرگونه راهنمایی، سرنخ ، نام روش، توضیح، روشهای بهتر و بهینه ، لینک و ... هر چیزی که به نظر لازمه که بدونم رو به من بگید.
یا حتی اینکه آیا در مثلا پروسیجر Insert باید به روش خاصی کد بزنم یا نه رو هم راهنمایی بفرمایید.

ممنون..

----------


## spinelruby

توضیحاتی که دادید کافی نیست. یک وب سایت دارید که کاربران لاگین می کنن و یه رکورد رو اضافه می کنند . خب تا اینجا که مشکلی وجود نداره! در ضمن فکر می کنم این سوال رو باید در بخش Replication عنوان کنید

----------

